# Ice Maker Problem



## steve1 (Aug 15, 2013)

my icemaker freezes the ice, but won't drop it into the tray even with the arm down.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

Refrigerator make?
Model#?
Approx age?

Cubes too big, cubes too small, bad heater, calciumed up ice maker body are common trouble makers.

jeff.


----------

